# worst case of ebay model train shipping I have ever seen



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

Last week I got lucky and picked up a Walthers Golden Valley Canning for 10 bucks. Great deal, shipping was a bit ridiculous on it, but was still close to 20 total.
Got it today. The idiot seller stuck the postage on the kit and sent it....no box, no nothing. It arrived with one end smashed, parts missing from trees.
Words can not describe what I'm feeling right now.............................


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Time to take pictures and open up a case...I had to do that with a smashed up train set that was not packed or shipped properly. IE: Locomotive and cars placed in a box, with no packing material. All I got was a box of broken, useless parts.

I did get my money back.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I cant find where to open a case with the subject of what happened. if you call the ebay number, there is no one to talk to. the ebay live chat is gone now as well. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

just open a case of Item not as described as it was described as a whole kit and now it is not. simple Answer.

Also this still doesn't beat the shipping horror that was my Challenger LOL


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, and I'll have to pay to send it back, PLUS buy a dang box for it. what a joke


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I had a similar experience in early 2013, when I had found a Blue Box Athearn Norfolk Southern Operation Lifesaver Engine that I wanted to add to my collection. 

I got the winning bid, paid via paypal. Waited patiently... my box arrived, but guess what... all I got was a partially flat shipping box, with a label that said "Box arrived with visible damage." As in, no train whatsoever in the box. 

Lucky for me, the seller had included his phone number. I promptly called and the seller refunded my money. 

I feel your pain, but if the seller may have included a direct phone number, it may be worth it to call directly and talk with them. I even took a photo of the box that I received and sent it to the sender as verification.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I already got a very flippant answer from the seller, and they know they have me over a barrel


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

DT&I said:


> I already got a very flippant answer from the seller, and they know they have me over a barrel


I say, if they want to play hardball... you can always tell the seller that unless they comply with the complaint that you will not be afraid to leave Negative Feedback and that you will involve Ebay for further issues. 

That is what I would do. No more Mickey Mouse BS.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

They don't have you over a barrel. Open a claim. If you paid with PayPal dispute the charge. Leave negative feedback. Post your experience with the sellers name on the various train boards.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

already left truthful feedback.
don't buy anything from this seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ho-Scale-Golden-Valley-Canning-Co-/281235390964?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=t4cl2CxTphVp3nW7aHxMAzOAsWI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

had a similar, bought an item, seller wanted 30 for priority post, paid him 60 including shipping, very poorly packed, two locos in one sheet of paper, nothing seperating them, on thin layer of bubble wrap, in a box.... recieved damaged, no surprise at this point, seller had 'forgotten' to ship , his cousin or something forgot to ship it, finally got it 47 / 48 days after payment, past the deadline to file claim with paypal, no insurance as he used ordinary ground ship, 10.55 cost, not priority as he charged for it... 
it happens , sixty bucks gone for a pile of broken plastic..


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

File the claim. Photograph the item in as close to the as received condition and then again showing the broken pieces. You have already contacted the seller, so filing the claim is next. Give him a few days to satisfy your claim. If he does not contact customer service. Be prepared to send them the pix. Recently, they have given buyers a full refund with no return required. The seller will have to deal with them and not you.

If you have left feedback, that maybe be the end of the story. You really can't expect to have it both ways, even though the seller might deserve it.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

well, I've already considered it the end of the story since from what I read in the money back buyer guarantee, all the seller has to do is offer to take it back. piss on them


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I did open a claim at paypal, however they informed me that it was over the 45 day limit...

copy/paste from claim..
"Status

This dispute closed because it was opened for more than 45 days after the transaction date"

payment was sent, Nov 4, 
and I finally recieved item / and made claim Dec 23,
sellers delays in shipping rendered the claim dead...

ebay has been good for a dozen years or more... these locos were bought from a seller advertising them on this forum ...live and learn..


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes 45 days is the magic number. This can be tricky when dealing internationally. Customs can take a month depending on the threat level, or what ever else matters. E-bay has to draw a line somewhere. If you haven't received the item after 40 days, then you should file an item not received claim. If there is a tracking number, then e-bay will allow the seller some lea way, extra time for the item to get there. If he doesn't have a number, you will get your money back. Then you have to decide what to do when the item does finally show up. 

I have had my worst experiences shipping to Canada. Things get held up in customs, for several weeks. Some times they are returned to sender. In one case, the took 6 months. You have to be up front with he buyer. In that case, I refunded the funds after 40 plus days, then the buyer paid me again and the item was sent a second time. The second time it was there in less than a week. Go figure.
Larry


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I take pictures of the packaging as soon as I see it is damaged before I open the box. Then I email the seller directly tell them what happened and send the pictures. If you tell them your going to leave bad feedback for lousy packaging nine times out of ten they will refund all or part of your money.

I had someone complain to me once. Seems he wasn't happy that the searchlight car I sold him didn't have the original feed wire. I pointed out that I never said it was completely original.

He replied , "Yeah, but you used bold type and exclamation points in your add!"

Get real.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The Challenger Fiasco!!*



sawgunner said:


> just open a case of Item not as described as it was described as a whole kit and now it is not. simple Answer.
> 
> Also this still doesn't beat the shipping horror that was my Challenger LOL


Still remember that SG... and your Yankee ingenuity when it came to fixing the bell and front truck if memory serves correct....still have it?:thumbsup: And DT&I good luck with your claim...sellers like this pop up from time to time and they need to be exposed for their transgressions!:thumbsup:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think your first claim would be against the shipper. They accepted the package in that condition to ship unless they can prove otherwise.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

it's not the post office's fault. It's like slapping postage on a built model car and expecting it to arrive there in perfect condition. 
Remember, I did work for UPS and items not properly packaged we were not liable for, and I don't expect USPS to be any different.
Heck, if that would be the case, I have a bunch of fenton I think I'll just slap postage on


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never had any issue getting a full refund for an item that was damaged in shipping. You just have to go to the item and start the process.


----------



## 64conv65hard (Dec 6, 2013)

Buyer has all the power with Ebay now. Sellers have no rcourse with unhappy buyers for any reason.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wvgca said:


> I did open a claim at paypal, however they informed me that it was over the 45 day limit...
> 
> copy/paste from claim..
> "Status
> ...



Was that for the John Bull and Jupiter locomotives?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

64conv65hard said:


> Buyer has all the power with Ebay now. Sellers have no rcourse with unhappy buyers for any reason.


That's simply not at all true, you should actually review all the eBay policies before making such blanked pronouncements.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I kinda agree with him John. Buyer can leave negative feedback for seller for any reason and buyer can never get a negative feedback even if they bid, win, and never pay. Ebay and paypal will yank money out of sellers account pretty quick also. JMO.

I am not b--ching about ebay. Best market place to be found. Just saying.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

John I got burnt a yr ago cause the post office damaged package.. The postal service even stickered it admitting it was there fault 

eBay told me it was not my fault and therefore not responsible for the damage engine

Truth of the matter the shell was perfect not a scratch but the motor pulled from the screws which is an easy fix..

What did the buyer do??? Gave a bad negative because he wanted half his money back plus shipping and PLUS the engine!!

I told him to make a claim with his post office he said it was my fault....see where this is going???

Wanna know something funny??? A few months ago I search this guy out and he pulled the same crap on another guy!!

I had 2 different non payers made claims and guess what... Nothing happened other getting $1.48 back!!!

Do I still ebay??

Yep but I take pics of me packing it mailing and make sure the buyer replies how it was recieved...

I trust nothing and question everything these days..

Sorry for the rant but there is some truth in what was said about buyers getting the upper hand on sellers through eBay. Not saying all ...but it only takes one incident and one is one too many..

Art


----------



## old iron (Dec 27, 2013)

DT&I said:


> Last week I got lucky and picked up a Walthers Golden Valley Canning for 10 bucks. Great deal, shipping was a bit ridiculous on it, but was still close to 20 total.
> Got it today. The idiot seller stuck the postage on the kit and sent it....no box, no nothing. It arrived with one end smashed, parts missing from trees.
> Words can not describe what I'm feeling right now.............................


Wow, I can't belive it, someone would actually send you a broken kit like that. I saw the listing and it looks pretty clean. Why do I keep hearing stories about people getting broken stuff from ebay? Whats up with that?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

What I'm trying to figure out how the heck did the post office allow this in the first place??

My post office won't allow me to send a box out with any print other than there postage or fed-ex...

Somebody had to have weighed it before postage was due???.

Btw I have won 7 proto 2000's and all have came to me broke some way or form


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're having that many problems selling on eBay, I'd consider evaluating what you're doing. I've had exactly two damage claims in over 500 sales in the last few years, one was probably a bogus claim to get a discount, the other was a crushed box. It's just something that's going to occasionally happen.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have mostly good dealings with e bay. One bad deal that I should have fought, and the one canceled auction, which was because the seller didn't get close to what they were asking. Otherwise it's been Ok SoSome stuff better then what I thought others a bit worse. But all in all Ok.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Sellers do have an option. First you try to understand if the problem is real. Lets face it the environment from your hands to the buyers is not the smoothest, no matter who you ship with. 
If someting fell on the box and crushed the item, you have the seller send it back and then refund his money. You have him send it back, because there are crooks out there, and he could be scamming you. 
If you think he is out of line, you still offer to refund the money on return. But you can and should block him from ever bidding on your stuff again. e-bay allows you to block someting like 5000 bidders from bidding on your stuff. Here they are giving the seller to right to not let a scammer strike you more than once. 
Don't get me wrong, most buyers are really good reasonable people, but about once a year you run into one that is not. Often it seems that they have an agenda of some sort and you happen to be the target that time. It nothing personel, but you just don't let it happen again. 
Like gunrunnerjohn says, Most things run very smoothly with these transactions, you just have to expect things to happen now and then.
Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The one guy that had the crushed box I gave a pass to, he provided an unopened picture of the box before he opened it, it was really crushed!

The guy that I think scammed me for $20 as an adjustment got blocked on the spot.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

It is the shippers responsibility to get the item to you undamaged.
Therefore you (The shipper) must insure the package to protect their investment.
So many dealers don't understand this concept and try to charge extra for insurance on the package or claim that they are not libel.

K


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree but my mother n law works for ups and has told stories of "hired help" like for x-mas for instance take boxes that have fragile stamped on them get shaken to see if it breaks...

So a seller is responsible for other people's actions? The insurance that we pay for is because the postal services know crude crap happens.

What a seller is responsible for and making sure is when an item is packed is that you took every measure that it is protected and including insurance ..


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Grabbem88 said:


> So a seller is responsible for other people's actions? The insurance that we pay for is because the postal services know crude crap happens.


That's why we buy insurance... To pass on the responsibility to the postal service for a fee.

K


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

And darn straight I'm charging extra for insurance cause we are paying extra

The box, packing material like bubble wrap,and packing peanuts,tape,travel,distance,weight,size of package,there handling fee,and plus insurance is not free and people always whine & B**ch that shipping is so high or that seller is retarded I'm not paying that much for his shipping... Lets order an item one guy shipping cost is $3.00 and an other is $10.00 insured...then come back and tell how each item was received??


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

ktcards said:


> That's why we buy insurance... To pass on the responsibility to the postal service for a fee.
> 
> K


Hey I agree with ya I never use the quote button so don't take what I say personal we cool!


----------



## redsun54 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Buy from reputable sellers like me*

I have sold and shipped over 2000 packages on Ebay and they were all trains and even built up models and I have never had a complaint on my shipping. I always use NEW 200# crush boxes with bubble wrap and peanuts. I sometimes get feedback that it was over packed but better safe than sorry. 
you should always look at their feedback. Try my auctions at redsun51.
:sold:


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I've been buying a lot of my new layout and trains on ebay. I've had exceptional luck so far only one deabeat seller, an ebay store. First, I check "my ebay purchases at least twice a week for items I purchased but not yet received. Any there I check the tracking # to be sure the PO or shipper has received the pkg. If not and it is more than 2 week since purchased or is more than 2 weeks past estimated delivery date, I IMMEDIATELY start an item not received claim with ebay. If it is a lazy seller, ebay will contact them and give them 3 days to show it has been shipped, or they will issue a refund to me. Even if the shipper claims to have it or has delivered it, I still file and let the seller file with the shipper. If the package arrives beat up, I photograph all 6 sides before opening it. After that I open it and check it. If inside is damaged or missing anything, I file an Item was not as described claim after photographing the item in such a way as to show the issue(s). The few times I have done this it was because something was described as "new" when it arrived worn or broken. NEW in ebay terms mean pristine untouched, complete, in original packaging just as if it was on the shelf at a hobby store or from the manufacturer, This is a high standard indeed, but one ebay will back.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, this one was 6 years old before resurrection. Probably not worth rehashing, especially since there is another eBay thread running concurrently.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Seven years, it's 2021 now.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I sold on eBay multiple times a week for 12 years. I have a 100% feedback rating. I still buy occasionally and no problems. When I was selling, I always packed well and took pictures of the box before I took it to the Post Office. I never padded the shipping cost with a "cost of shipping materials" or a so called "handling fee". Handling fee ?? You got to handle it to get it to the Post Office because you are the one who decided to sell on eBay and I should pay you for that? Not a chance. As far the cost of shipping materials goes, we all know that is another crock. Bubble wrap and peanuts cost just that, peanuts. Stop buying that stuff from office supply stores and the like and try a U-Haul facility. a large roll of bubble wrap and a large bag of peanuts cost less than 20.00. Their boxes are cheap but are marked with their logo. No problem. Cut the box up one side, and reverse the box, hot glue a reinforcing strip of cardboard in the corner you cut and hot glue again. Done correctly, no visible change to the box. Anybody who decides to sell on eBay made the choice to do so. Why should I pick up your expenses? It's called the cost of doing business. I have owned 3 brick and mortar businesses and there are some things that you have to just absorb the cost of. That's called "operations cost". When I buy an item from an eBay seller and he says there will be a charge for packing materials and handling, I skip it and move on. I have saved myself a lot of money. One last thing on the shipping. How much does anybody think packing peanuts and bubble wrap cost per package? It is so miniscule it's not worth trying to figure. Just a way for a seller to make extra money. 

Kenny


----------

